# Battery problem



## James Con (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey all first post, Just like to say HI before I pick some of your brains.
I have a 91 Max GXE. I replaced the battery 3 times. Each one died 2 to 3 days later. Does anyone know of a known problem with this. I have not driven the car due to the batt issue so I dont think its the alt. Any Ideas what to check. Oh and I changed the fuel pump relay.


----------

